# Anthrocon 2013 Rooms search and Questions.



## hungrywulfy (Feb 24, 2013)

Greetings Everyone^-^
IM HungryWulfy from Switzerland and i come down to USA
for Anthrocon. Its My first time USA and also AC. Now
I wanna ask you all some things if its okay.

1. Who has space for a Fursuiter (room search) it would be good another Fursuiter so it would work take care to the other buddy thing.
2. What do i need to know specialy at AC. I mean All the standart Rules i know from other Conventions, but is there something special i should know?
3. Whats your favorite Location for eating good and also getting  Beer:3
4. Does someone knows how i get on a Airport my Suit good for Packing? (witch kind of case you use, what i need to take care and whats important USA Airport Rules)
5. I know no one down there and at AC, someone likes to meet me for a talk ,drinking a Beer , or Suiting with me

Oh and im very sorry for my worse english, i dunno i speak better then i write.

Friendly Greetings
-HungryWulfy


----------



## Flippy (Feb 24, 2013)

hungrywulfy said:


> 3. Whats your favorite Location for eating good and also getting  Beer:3


Hi hungrywulfy!
My suggestion would be to read some stuff in the international attendees forum on the official AC website & the rest of the forums & mainsite a lot of your information....   http://www.anthrocon.org/forums/anthrocon-forums/travel-and-hotel/international-attendees
In terms of hanging out at a bar in & out of fursuit, "Tonic Bar & Grill" is a Bar is right across the street from the main Westin. It's on the corner of Liberty Ave & 10th Street. 
If you want a place to eat great food & beer it's something like "Sharp Edge*: *Bistro on Penn" at 922 Penn Avenue, Pittsburgh, PA 15222....  http://site.sharpedgebeer.com/bistro-on-penn-menu-page-1 It's on Penn Avenue and a very close to the convention. 
Those are my two recommendations but there are plenty of cheap places all around. This interactive map helps a lot.... http://www.anthrocon.org/map 

I wish I could help you more but I'm still not sure if I'm going again this year. Best of luck.


----------



## hungrywulfy (Feb 24, 2013)

Flippy said:


> I wish I could help you more but I'm still not sure if I'm going again this year. Best of luck.



Thankyou alot for this very big help, its a step forward for me, and im sorry for its not working for you and AC


----------



## Flippy (Feb 24, 2013)

hungrywulfy said:


> Thankyou alot for this very big help, its a step forward for me, and im sorry for its not working for you and AC


No problem. I hope I will be able to go but right now the puzzle pieces are not fitting together. Enjoy the convention. It is a overwhelming large convention.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Feb 24, 2013)

Ah another international visitor! I went to AnthroCon last year and there were quite a few furs from Europe and Japan there, most of whom were fursuiters.

A key thing to keep in mind would be to try and get a room in the Westin for a first pick. Running around in PA in the July heat, especially over the 4th of July (our Independence day so it is a VERY nice pick of which year to be your first) would not be a good idea in-suit. It can get about 100+ F in the city during the summer.


----------



## Trent (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey, Switzerland, that's nifty! I miss SBB, best public transportation I've ever been on.

Unfortunately, I can't help with the room search, I'm already in a full room.

I recommend if you want to drink, go to a bar/restaurant, because Pennsylvania has really annoying laws about purchasing alcohol for off-site consumption. It's doable, but it's not worth the effort. Flippy mentioned a couple places, Tonic is popular. For cocktails, I usually just go to the bar at the Westin restaurant. It's close, and a cocktail is a cocktail.

For eating, I'm a big fan of Sushi Kim, which is roughly a 5 minute walk from the convention center. I don't have many opportunities to eat Korean food where I live, so I tend towards those options. Speaking of 5 minute walks, I was at the Hampton last year and suited. Yes, it can get quite hot, but a few minutes isn't so bad. If you really feel like the heat's brutal, just head up to the headless lounge and get some water when you make it to the convention center. You can also save yourself a little pain if you avoid wearing your suit feet until you're at the convention center.

I haven't personally flown with a suit, but I know a lot of people seem to enjoy Pelican cases. They're not cheap though! It's also not a bad idea to take your head as your carry-on item, and just keep it in your lap. I've heard plenty of horror stories about heads been damaged in cargo. 

Finally, if you're bringing any electronics, make sure you have a converter, since Europlug/Schuko style sockets don't exist in here.

I hope some of that is helpful!


----------



## hungrywulfy (Feb 25, 2013)

Venu.Shade said:


> Ah another international visitor! I went to AnthroCon last year and there were quite a few furs from Europe and Japan there, most of whom were fursuiters.
> 
> A key thing to keep in mind would be to try and get a room in the Westin for a first pick. Running around in PA in the July heat, especially over the 4th of July (our Independence day so it is a VERY nice pick of which year to be your first) would not be a good idea in-suit. It can get about 100+ F in the city during the summer.





Dont worry, im a RL Solider and i know my body Limits, also i dont take risks cause i wanna enjoy the whole convention and not calling the medics at first day :3


----------



## hungrywulfy (Feb 25, 2013)

Trent said:


> Hey, Switzerland, that's nifty! I miss SBB, best public transportation I've ever been on.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't help with the room search, I'm already in a full room.
> 
> ...



Hm also interesting, thanks alot for all the Information. All the Electronic i take with me has a Power Suppy that is made for 100-240V so its working in USA too, and i buy usa power plug adapters laters.
Im happy you liek the SBB^-^
Thankyou too for all your help and tips!


----------

